# Sleeping in a Cemetery in Wasilla Alaska



## Sexyrexy1989 (Aug 4, 2012)

So i had just left Anchorage with the ultimate goal of getting back to home to California
Walking down the side of Alaska Highway one i begin to realize the sun is setting in the Alaskan Twilight. I then Thrust out my arm to try to signal one last ride for the night and withen minutes over pulls a GMC Conversion van I hop in to be greeted by an older gentlemen who worked in the lumber industry. He told me that he had debated rather or not to pick me up and ultimately decided to after he phoned his wife and sed that if he had not come home withen in the hour to alert the police. Needless to say this set the mood for the entire night.

The Farthest he could take me was Wasilla and it was nearly night. I asked him where i could crash out in town and he sed that back when he was homeless he used to sleep in the Cemetary..

He drops me off and i walk several blocks to the cemetery climb the fence and find a dark secluded corner and lay my sleeping bag out and prepare to sleep. It was an scary night the local wolves and owls made noises the most of the night and the fog rolled in heavy and the mosquitoes feasted on my body as i tried to sleep. It was like something out of a 1950s horror movie.

The neck morning i awoke to find i was missing my cell phone. I figured i had probably left it in the old mans van. As i was walking to the interstate i saw he was parked at a local cafe. I approached him on the way out and he gladly let me search the van for my phone. I couldent find it i still think the old guy pocketed it....

Luckly the next ride i got was a man going all the way to Fresno got very lucky and was home withen a week


----------

